# Script für Namen?



## mike1013 (27. Mrz 2006)

Hi Leute!

Frage: Gibt es ein script, bei dem man, wenn man auf die Seite kommt, seinen Namen eingibt und dann angezeigt wird, wer online ist?  :? 

Würde mich sehr auf eine Atwort freuen!   

Euer Mike


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Mrz 2006)

das ist doch einfach zu machen...

bei der Index-Seite abfragen ob der User eingeloggt ist
ja:
username = benutzername auslesen (session oder so)
 username in db vorhanden?
 nein: insert in db mit benutzername + timestamp
 ja: update mit neuem timestamp

nein:
ip = ip des clients auslesen
 ip in db vorhanden?
 nein: insert in db mit ip + timestamp
 ja: update der ip mit neuem timestamp

dannach:

sämtliche einträge löschen welche timestamp älter als 5min     haben


----------



## mike1013 (27. Mrz 2006)

tut mir leid aber ich hab fast gar keine erfahrung mit Java!

ich hab hier ein script, bei dem man den namen eigeben kann wenn man auf die seite kommt, aber kann man das so erweitern dass man alle sieht, die ihren namen eigegeben haben?  :? 

Script: 
	
	
	
	





```
<script type="text/javascript">
 var NAME = prompt("Wie ist Ihr Name?","")
 document.write( NAME + ", willkommen auf dieser Homepage!")
</script>
```

lg MIke


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mrz 2006)

Verschoben weil http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Mrz 2006)

mike1013 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber kann man das so erweitern dass man alle sieht, die ihren namen eigegeben haben?


Einfache Antwort: Nein!

Zum Einen ist das JavaScript und das hat überhaupt nichts mit Java zu tun.
Aber auch in einem JavaScript-Forum kann dir keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Zur Erklärung:

JavaScript-Code ist in eine HTML-Seite eingebettet und wird *nur* vom Browser ausgeführt.
Was du haben möchtest ist eine Information, wieviele aktuell auf deiner Seite online sind. Und das
kann der einzelne Browser nicht wissen. Solche Informationen können nur auf dem Server selbst
verwaltet werden. Es muß also auf dem Server ein Programm laufen, daß die Zugriffe überwacht
und sie bei Anforderung der Seite an den Browser überträgt. Daß Programm auf dem Server
kann ein Servlet sein, ein php-Script oder ähnliches. Du kannst es also nicht mit JavaScript
alleine erreichen.

Ich vermute, daß es fertige PHP-Scripts dafür gibt. Vielleicht kennt sich hier jemand mit
PHP aus; ansonsten versuche es doch in einem derartigen Forum. Wenn dein Server allerdings
auch Servlets oder JSP-Seiten zur Verfügung stellen kann, versuche es mal im "Enterprise Java"
Teilforum


----------



## mike1013 (27. Mrz 2006)

okay. schade!
trotzdem danke!

lg mike  :?


----------

